# lighthouse keeper



## Mallarme

Cum se spune "lighthouse keeper" pe romaneste?

Multumesc anticipat!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Poate "_*gardian de far*_", dar nu sunt sigur. 

Sper ca ajuta un pic! 

 robbie


----------



## Mallarme

robbie_SWE said:


> Poate "_*gardian de far*_", dar nu sunt sigur.
> 
> Sper ca ajuta un pic!
> 
> robbie



Nu ştiu   l-am auzit dintr-un (sau "într-un"?) film românesc.  A fost ceva cu "far"... farugar? sau aşa ceva.

mersi totuşi!


----------



## OldAvatar

lighthouse keeper = Paznicul farului

Cuvântul îl desemnează însă pe cel ce păzeşte farul şi nu pe cel ce-l întreţine. S-ar putea spune "farist", dar nu cred că există în dicţionar, din câte ştiu eu...
It means the one that guards the lighthouse. I don't think you'll find a word in any Romanian dictionary reffering to the person that maintains the lighthouse... as far as I know...


----------



## Mallarme

Aha! Multumesc, OldAvatar!

E interesant cum romana ajută "ic"-ul la sfarsitul unor cuvinte asa.  Ma gandesc la "lifnicul"


----------



## OldAvatar

Cu multă plăcere!

Probabil cuvântul auzit în film este "făurar", care înseamnă "meşter fierar", "smith, blacksmith"...

"lifnic" nu ştiu ce înseamnă


----------



## robbie_SWE

Stai...nu este "_*faurar*_" un sinonim pentru februarie? nici-eu nu stiu ce inseamna lifnic. 

 robbie


----------



## OldAvatar

Sigur. "Făurar" este şi denumirea veche a lunii "Februarie". Este un cuvânt vechi, provenit din latinescul "Faber". De asemenea, mai are şi sensul poetic al unei persoane creatoare...


----------



## robbie_SWE

Bine...multumesc!


----------



## Mallarme

OldAvatar said:


> Cu multă plăcere!
> 
> Probabil cuvântul auzit în film este "făurar", care înseamnă "meşter fierar", "smith, blacksmith"...
> 
> "lifnic" nu ştiu ce înseamnă



Ah, da, se poate.  Am auzit cuvântul dintr-un film care se numeste Unde la soare e frig pe TRV2.

Oh, scuze, e "liftnicul" nu lifnicul"  şi l-am văzut pe titul unei carţii: Simion Liftnicul de Petru Cimpoesu

Credeam că e un cuvânt obişnuit.  Cred că înseamnă cel ce întreţine un lift/ascensor.


----------



## OldAvatar

Am găsit. 

"Liftnic" este un joc de cuvinte, un acronim. Acest cuvânt nu există, este creat de autor. În carte, Simion este un om care vorbeşte cu îngerii. Un fel de "pustNIC, călugăr ascetic", numai că, în cartea respectivă el nu trăieşte izolat, undeva în munţi, ci în LIFTul blocului . De aceea, el a fost numit "liftnic".

"Liftnic" is a word game, an acronym. This word doesn't actually exist. It is artificially created by the author. In the book, Simion is a guy who speaks to the angels. Some kind of an ascetic monk (pustnic in Romanian), but instead of living somwhere isolated into the mountains or desert (pustiu in Romanian), he lives in a lift (elevator). ... Therefore he's called a LiftNic.

I hope it helps


----------



## Mallarme

Ah! da e de ajutor. Interesant!
Mulţumesc!  Trebuie s-o citesc cartea asta într-o zi...


----------

